# Smooshy cornbread dressing



## omgheather (Nov 17, 2004)

I tend to like mine just moist.  But family wants them smooshy.

What makes them that way? 

I have cornbread I just baked fresh.   Again I tend to use regular bread so this is another first.  I made dressing the other day using a recipe but it came out a bit dry.

I already sauteed onions and celery with my herbs.  I have chicken stock.  

What else do I need?  What am I looking for in mixing consistancy?

Thanks!


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 17, 2004)

Keep adding liquid and mixing until it looks like thick mush.  Don't go too far overboard with the liquid, though.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 17, 2004)

I always leave my cornbread out overnight or stick it in the oven on low to dry it out some - otherwise my dressing is more gluey than smooshy!  I also throw in an egg, the sauteed veggies, a couple slices of dry white bread or crunched up saltines, a little cream and stock until it's the right mushy consistency - then bake..OMG....its so good


----------



## omgheather (Nov 17, 2004)

Okay more liquid and an egg.  I will try that now. )

I do have the cornbread dry or "sandy" as I call it. LOL

Thanks!!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

I make mine wet, like a very thick soup, and add two eggs and lots of butter, along with various seasonings.  I'll divide the dressing in half and pour a pint of raw oysters into one half and stir them up in that.  Oh, yum!


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 19, 2004)

I saw Paula Dean make a really smooshy dressing the other day.  It looked similar to what Audeo was saying, a thick soup, but it thickened up after it came out of the oven.  It looked really good.  I haven't tried the recipe myself, but here is the link if you choose to try it next time.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_20673,00.html

Looks like they are going to be showing it tomorrow at 10:30 am.


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

love mine wet. i even it it raw nummy nummy


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 19, 2004)

I like my dressing dry.  So dry it makes people cough.  I then take the leftover dressing, add more stock to it and have a private feast the next two days.   :twisted: 

Well, that's what I would like to do because I love stuffing more than the turkey.  There's never any leftover if it's good.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 19, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> I like my dressing dry.  So dry it makes people cough.  I then take the leftover dressing, add more stock to it and have a private feast the next two days.   :twisted:



Talk about planning ahead!!!  

abj, mine probably takes longer to cook, due to the wettness, but it results in actually a light, moist dressing, almost creamy.  And I'll fight someone for the oysters!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> ...abj, mine probably takes longer to cook, due to the wettness, but it results in actually a light, moist dressing, almost creamy.  And I'll fight someone for the oysters!



Audio;  I'm not fond of oysters (it's in my head 'cause I used to really like them until I bit into one in an oyster stew and saw some green stuff inside that for some reason has just ruined them for me.  But I love clams and scallops.  I've found that almost any recipe that is good with oysters, is good with clams or scallps.

From your description, I would almost call your dish a pudding (British definition).  Sound deliscious.

Could you post your recipe?  Pretty please?  Pretty please with sugar on top?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

LOL!

You'll love this, Goodweed:  I really don't have a recipe, per se!

Okay, you start by either making a half gallon or so of chicken stock...or do it ahead of time, like I do, and freeze the stuff.  When you're ready to make the dressing, reheat in a saucepan to a simmer.

Make a skillet of the Saharan Sands version of Cornbread, allow it to cool a wee bit, then crumble it into a very, very large bowl.  Add to that a full loaf of country white bread (homemade, of course...or a loaf of good french bread from the store) that has been torn into wee one-inch pieces, including the crust.  Add about a cup each of chopped cellery, red onion, and bell pepper.  Then spend a good minute cranking in some freshly ground black pepper.  Toss to combine.

Now start adding the hot chicken broth, about two cups worth at first, and tossing to allow the bread to soak it up.  Continue adding a cup or so at a time, then stirring, until the mixture is wet enough that you know the bread has soaked up as much stock as it can, and when you push the back of your spoon again the bread, you see a pool of stock.  Now you taste and add salt, more pepper if you want, and any other seasoning you find attractive...like sage, etc.  Once you have the seasonings "right" on your tongue, you can add the evil binder -- eggs.

Next, beat 2-3 eggs (I use jumbo).  And melt about 1/4 cup of butter.  Stir both of these well into the mixture.  If you're adding oysters or another seafood (I do love chopped scallops in this!), drain them, rinse them and add them now and stir to distribute.

Pour the mix into a well-oiled baking dish and cook at  about 350-375 degrees (F) until the top is well browned and a knife stuck into the center returns clean.  I'm guessing that this will take a couple of hours.  Could be wrong.

Mushrooms are very good in this, and clams would also be wonderful.  But I very much like that "green stuff", so it's oysters for me!

The resulting texture is very akin a pudding.  It's light, though, and very moist and just melts in your mouth.  Love the stuff!

I probably left something out, so fire away if I've opened the floor for questions here... 8)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

You're right.  I'm gonna love this.  I'm just going to have to think of some brilliant recipe to give you back  .  Let me know what you want to make that you don't already know, and I'll figure it out.  As I've said so many times, the only recipe that I haven't solved yet, that I've tried, is that bread dressing like my parents and grandparents made.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I hope you do love it, but I was meaning that you would (irony) love the fact that I didn't have a recipe!!  LOL!!!

Hmmm....Thank you for the offer of mentorship!  I'll put my thinking cap on later and give you a ring with requests!

How wonderful!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm ready.  

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

